# Stolen horses  and unaware  buyers



## Misty 2020 (3 July 2020)

I was reading a few old threads I go inspired to ask this question. ( I am very bored 😐 ) how often does people buy a horse in good faith and the horse turns out to be stolen? Do you think the person who bought the horse ever finds out that the horse was actually stolen?


----------



## Chinchilla (3 July 2020)

Probably only very rarely


----------



## windand rain (3 July 2020)

Horses are very rarely stolen most that apparently go missing are domestic disputes, wander off, are let out and get lost or are dead in a ditch so the chances of buying a stolen horse are miniscule


----------



## kathantoinette (5 July 2020)

As W&R said but there was a poster on here who did have her horse stolen years ago, with no loan/domestic dispute involved.  Very sad.


----------

